# British Army New Weapons !



## CRASHGATE3 (Aug 14, 2007)

Can't afford real ones....(is this software ?)
Taken at RAF Coningsby Jaguar enthusiasts day


----------



## comiso90 (Aug 14, 2007)

Looks like an SS launcher and a ZSU-23..

Maybe someone bought them on E-Bay from a Russian arms dealer and didn't realize that they were inflatable.

... maybe it came with a Russian mail-order-bride who blew them up?


----------



## comiso90 (Aug 14, 2007)

You've probably seen these but they're fun to look at:

The Patten Company - History: D-Day Inflatable Decoys


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 15, 2007)

Those look like old Russian equipment (well blow up replicas) and are probably used in training.


----------



## CRASHGATE3 (Aug 16, 2007)

One of the guys there told me they got them for the kids to play on but the Health and Safety guys wouldnt let them..
Reminds me of the stupid terrorist...he was told to blow up a car,and he burnt his lips on the exhaust pipe.....


----------



## HealzDevo (May 1, 2008)

Still looks remarkable. Perhaps for tests because it would be a bit hard to get the real thing from Russia in the Cold War. Wonder whether it was also used for teaching identification of the equipment of friendly nations as well...


----------



## fly boy (May 1, 2008)

i think the missle lancher was a sam lancher ofther then that i don't know.


----------



## HealzDevo (May 2, 2008)

I think the missile launcher is meant to represent a SCUD launcher. The other one looks like a 2S6 Integrated Anti-Aircraft Gun or SA-19 GRISOM Surface-To-Air Missile System. That is the ones I know that have that look to them. 
Healz.


----------



## solo (May 18, 2008)

Very well made......I like the SCUD launcher one.


----------

